# TRON: 30th Anniversary Animation



## NiGHtS (May 25, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/iDzTn_OqMR0[/youtube]

For a graphics final project of mine, I made a 30th Anniversary Homage to TRON. Took me absolutely ages to do but it was worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Animated, Modelled etc. by me using Autodesk Maya, Music by Hans Zimmer, Pointed Triangle font by me. Best watched in full screen or at least a bigger size than what Youtube's default is.


----------



## Ikki (May 25, 2011)

That was nice. 

The Inception theme thingy is awesome.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 26, 2011)

It looks more like Darwinia the movie to me. OK, I know that it's looks where based a bit on Tron...

Great though


----------

